# Greetings from Northern Virginia !



## BakiTheGrappler (Sep 21, 2012)

Hello everyone,

My name is Kwabena S. Osei, a soon to be JV JEB Stuart High wrestler, Brazilian Jiu Jitsu and Muay Thai novice. My main style would probably be wrestling.I was always the shy guy and lack self confidence and esteem, this one of the reason why I wanted do marital arts.To build that confidence and overcome my shyness.I also I have the ambition to be one of the greatest, to be as strong as I can possibly can be, to reach my peak as a fighter.Media is a heavy influence as to why I train.I like Dragon Ball(Z), HnK(Fist Of the North Star), Baki The Grappler(One of the best martial arts manga), Jackie Chan, Bruce Lee, Bas Rutten, Karate Kid, Mohammad Ali,Dungeon Fighter online,Street fighter, fist of rage, double dragon, etc.I recently starting training at the Kaizen gym for BJJ and Muay Thai and going to start wrestling practice next week.So far I'm loving these classes.I hope to have a great time with you all.

Best wishes, 

Kwabena


----------



## arnisador (Sep 21, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## seasoned (Sep 22, 2012)

Greetings and Welcome to martial talk.


----------



## baron (Sep 22, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## MJS (Sep 22, 2012)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Takai (Sep 22, 2012)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## sfs982000 (Sep 24, 2012)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## oftheherd1 (Oct 5, 2012)

Welcome to the MT forums.  I think you will enjoy it here.


----------

